# swf 1204 embroidery machine software reinstall help



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just trying to get a little help with my swf 4 head 1204 embroidery machine.IT is a 2000 and the other day when I booted it up to do a run it is stuck in the loading program screen. Finally got a call back from my service man and he said that it is just stuck and the original software needs to be reloaded into the machine. He told me that there are two buttons to hold in and power on the machine with the original floppy disks in the drive. He could not remember the keys and wants to charge me quite a bit of travel time to come do it. I would really like to get it up and running and from what he said it is a simple fix. I can not find the manual on the machine anywhere. Has anyone reinstalled the software or updated their machine in the past. I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Commercial Embroidery Machines | Industrial Embroidery Equipment by SWF


----------



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. But from what I am told since I didn't buy the machine new and it is more than 4 years old I have to pay just to speak to swf tech support. I was warned not to buy swf by many . Starting to wish I would have went tajima right about now.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Why not call and just ask? They are the manufacturer, not a distributor. Just explain your situation.


----------



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

You are right. The northern california tech I talked to told me if the machine was out of warranty they were going to charge almost $100 for tech support over the phone at swf with no guarantee...Then again he wants 4 hours of travel time at $55 plus $75 per hour to work on it. His over the phone estimate was $570 plus any parts for something he said was simple. I think I will call them tomorrow. I have to start somewhere. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know if your problem is related to a problem I encountered last year or not, but here is the link to my thread about my SWF machine locked up. My problem was finally resolved by letting the machine run overnight. Read through this thread.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t156140.html


----------



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great ! I turned it on first thing this morning and walked away . I hope it works . Thank you !


----------



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright. It has been two weeks now and all I have to say is never buy swf. When I get ready to buy a new machine it will for sure be a Tajima. Called all the techs that service swf in nor cal only to find out it would be minimum 30 days to get them out. Have called swf over 20 times . Not just swf usa. every swf dealer or support I can find online. All I get is that they are in a meeting and will call me back. Two weeks and dozens of messages and no call back.Every Swf tech support person is in a meeting every day , all day... Come on now. So frustrating. I will be out of business before they get out to look at my machine.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I know this very late.
But it may help someone else down the track.
I have a 1204/A as well, I bought new in 2000.

You should have received 3 manuals with your machine (1204/A), even a secondhand one.

A machine manual, parts manual and a cap frame manual.
Page 7-2 of the machine manual deals with system installation, it then takes you step by step through the process.

This is also relevant when they release a software update and you have to install it on your machine.


----------



## EVILCAPS (Oct 25, 2013)

I just got a SWF 4 head 1204 its a 2000....no boot disks.......Wondering if some one can email me a copy of the boot disk ?


----------

